# Any young Expats around the Puerto Vallarta Jalisco area.



## soulfish (Feb 20, 2013)

I have questions for any young Expats around Puerto Vallarta Jalisco, Bucerias, or La Cruz de Huanacaxtle, Nayarit that have kids in school and are working or running a business.

We are thinking about moving down in next few years and wanted to get some first hand info. on schools and business, So if your are reading this and think you may have some useful information for us. Please share it..._thanks _ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
About Us:
My wife and I average 37 years old we have a 8 year old child and one on the way.(this Sept.)
We have spent some time in the P.V. area , our longest stay was from Sept. to April.
(lots of family in Jalisco)

My wife was born in P.V. Mexico and moved to Canada when she was 15 yo. We are growing tired of life in Canada ( working hard to pay high taxes and watching the years fly by ).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are both self employed (beauty (hair) . graphics (screen print, vinyl, design) and would like to continue our businesses in Mexico if possible and profitable.


Thank You


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe there is an American School in PV, so I would check that out. In fact here's a link. ASPV I am in the GDL area and there are plenty of great bilingual schools where teachers are from English-speaking countries. Here there is a Canadian school as well. There might be one in the PV area. I would check it out.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Senor Fox and Foxy, who own and run Cafe Roma support a school called th School of Champions, which focuses in teaching young kids fluent English.


----------

